# It worth the money to take these tests???



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Guys,
I found Quest Diagnostic in my area has these two tests to detect Graves disease. TSI and TBII. If one of these test is positive, it confirms Graves and I can speak with my Dr to get RAI. The first test is $ 345.00 and the second $174.05 I have to pay them since my new insurance don't cover preconditions. But anyway, clarify me.. Does Graves have a cure??? It is a good idea to try the medication first if Graves is confirmed??? I don't believe my case is a thyroid toxic state by any medication since it started in 2008 and is still here. I got a sonogram in 2008 and didn't show anything. If Graves is confirmed, could be a good idea to get a permanent solution and avoid to take Methimazole for long time.

Thanks one more time for your time and patience.
Jorge.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Guys,
> I found Quest Diagnostic in my area has these two tests to detect Graves disease. TSI and TBII. If one of these test is positive, it confirms Graves and I can speak with my Dr to get RAI. The first test is $ 345.00 and the second $174.05 I have to pay them since my new insurance don't cover preconditions. But anyway, clarify me.. Does Graves have a cure??? It is a good idea to try the medication first if Graves is confirmed??? I don't believe my case is a thyroid toxic state by any medication since it started in 2008 and is still here. I got a sonogram in 2008 and didn't show anything. If Graves is confirmed, could be a good idea to get a permanent solution and avoid to take Methimazole for long time.
> 
> Thanks one more time for your time and patience.
> Jorge.


Did you tell these folks you have no insurance? I would talk to the finance mgr. to try to get the price down a bit and of course, opt for the less expensive test. Which one would that be?

Long term use of antithyroid med can damage the liver not to mention that you are always miserable and never feel good anyway.

The decision must be yours but we will provide information to you.

Glad you are taking charge here with your health care.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd spring for the TSI just to know. The TBII isn't as important in diagnosis.


----------

